# VIDEO:  31CBG vs US National Guard Tug of War



## tomahawk6 (23 Mar 2012)

Great fun. ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsPIzRsUtlE&feature=


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2012)

Talking to the boys last night, they, apparently, bent open the carabiner.

Great work John!! :cheers:


----------

